# Red Eye Tetra



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

Quick grab with my older sigma 50mm macro. They really do move so quickly it's tough to control the DOF. Of course your level of tank lighting also plays a role.


----------



## Clayman (Jan 7, 2015)

Great pic!


----------



## Riceman (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice Photo!


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

Great pic! Cool looking fish


----------



## DBridges (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice! I had a shoal of Red-Eye's in my last tank. Very fun fish to keep. I always felt like they looked and acted like tiny Piranha.

David


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Nice! You really captured the red-eye.


----------



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks all. Gives me a nice subject when it's zero degrees outside!


----------



## RyannVonDoom (Dec 12, 2014)

that's an awesome picture.. loved those red eyes as a kid.


----------



## Robot_Food_ (Jan 13, 2015)

Great looking photo!


----------

